# African group glad Cecil dead



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Huh, Black & White...often refered to as the O'Bummer or Mutt gene.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

sh*tbrown, in one sentence you just made yourself irrelevant. It's racist dirtbags that make the rest of us look bad when we for criticize Obama for his misguided, destructive policies, not the color of his skin. You give the libs ammo to paint us all with the same brush and discount us all.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Libtards are infesting gun forums by the droves.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

otisroy said:


> sh*tbrown, in one sentence you just made yourself irrelevant. It's racist dirtbags that make the rest of us look bad when we for criticize Obama for his misguided, destructive policies, not the color of his skin. You give the libs ammo to paint us all with the same brush and discount us all.


Shootbrownelk made a joke. If it wasn't funny, don't laugh at it. However, I don't think it qualifies him as irrelevant or a racist dirtbag. Running PC scared is never attractive or appealing. JMHO.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

It's neither running nor scared. Racism is offensive. It's way beyond PC, my daughters are the 'mutt gene' he referenced. I'm generally pretty easy going but I give no allowance for the judgment of people based on their skin color.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I have mutts in my family too. I thought the joke was funny.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

In this day and age racism only exists in those who wish to profit or gain from it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

[Deleted by Poster]


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Love it. Stole it

AFS


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> I have mutts in my family too. I thought the joke was funny.


The original meme was spot on. Poking fun at exclusionary racists of any color or culture is funny. The comment that followed wasn't funny.



rustygun said:


> In this day and age racism only exists in those who wish to profit or gain from it.


Racism is alive and well. After 20+ years in the multicultural environment of the Air Force, I've seen plenty of it. I was born and raised in Arizona where old racist attitudes weren't prevalent. I was dumbfounded the first time I was with a friend and we were quietly refused service in a restaurant in the south. They didn't tell us we couldn't eat there. They just wouldn't take our order. We weren't loud or brash. We were two clean cut, buttoned up Airmen, one of whom happened to be black. The only profit they stood to gain from that was by taking our money for some sweet tea and a plate of catfish.

Sh*t, my daughter was in line to vote for the last gubernatorial race, and voting Republican mind you, and an old white woman pollster looked right at her at made a comment that things didn't look hopeful because the minorities were coming out in force.

I'm incensed by racist bullsh*t from anyone, from any race, culture or religion. There's no place for it in this world. Grandstanding, profiteering *ssholes and genteel old racists are all dirtbags who need to fade away IMHO.


----------



## woolieworm (Nov 26, 2007)

Exactly what otisroy said.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

otisroy said:


> sh*tbrown, in one sentence you just made yourself irrelevant. It's racist dirtbags that make the rest of us look bad when we for criticize Obama for his misguided, destructive policies, not the color of his skin. You give the libs ammo to paint us all with the same brush and discount us all.


 Lighten-up numbnuts, it was a joke. In poor taste maybe, but a joke none the less. Go back to the griddle at McDonalds and take a deep breath. And you are correct in one remark, O'Bummer's destructive policies are ruination of the USA.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

woolieworm said:


> Exactly what otisroy said.


 Damnit! I thought I had my Sarcasm gun set on Stun!


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Well hell, I've disregarded one of lifes axioms: Arguing on the Internet is like running in the Special Olympics. Even if you win....well, you know the rest.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

otisroy said:


> Well hell, I've disregarded one of lifes axioms: Arguing on the Internet is like running in the Special Olympics. Even if you win....well, you know the rest.


Ha ha. Nice touch. A special olympics joke. Ballsy.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

otisroy said:


> It's neither running nor scared. Racism is offensive. It's way beyond PC, my daughters are the 'mutt gene' he referenced. I'm generally pretty easy going but I give no allowance for the judgment of people based on their skin color.


Wow! Liberals are a twisted bunch. You're comparing your daughters to zebras, and trashing some guy you don't even know on the internet. Get a grip dude.


----------



## woolieworm (Nov 26, 2007)

shootbrownelk said:


> Damnit! I thought I had my Sarcasm gun set on Stun!


Guess you missed.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

shootbrownelk said:


> Damnit! I thought I had my Sarcasm gun set on Stun!


The sights on sarcasm guns are tricky. Frequently the elevation is set way too high.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

This can only get better.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Let me settle this.........


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

seems like the forums ar e loaded with people who are just too damn serious to understand what a joke is(good or bad) and just let it lie if they do not like what was said . I recently quit another 1911 forum due to the # of numbnuts who are so narrow minded they take every comment and twist it--then barrage you with insults(like 5 year olds)--lif e is too short to deal with that kind of loser JMHO

ps to OP--very funny pic--


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I hear you boatdoc, it seems everybody has thin skin these days. Nobody has a sense of humor anymore. I'm sick and tired of trying to be politically correct, so as to not "offend" anyone. That's what our Senators and Congressmen have stooped to in their neverending quest for re-election. Look where that got them. I can't stand that blowhard Trump myself, but by God he tells it like it is (to him anyway). And like you, I don't frequent forums that are so anal retentive that they ban you for the slightest hint of slighting illegal aliens or Muslim immigrants that are causing problems here in the united states.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Politically Correct is an oxymoron. Meanwhile, Anatomically Correct is on the verge of being banned. It's really quite comical.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

miketx60 said:


>


That is funny as hell. I just had to laugh about that one.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

bluedog46 said:


> That is funny as hell. I just had to laugh about that one.


AMEN !!!!

Lighten up folks. Your hand wringing won't bring Cecil back.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK. That's it.
I'm giving up dentists.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK. That's it.
> I'm giving up dentists.


I'm with you Steve, people who shoot kitties with collars on them aren't very nice. Didn't Palmer use a bow and arrow on old Cecil?

GW


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

goldwing said:


> I'm with you Steve, people who shoot kitties with collars on them aren't very nice. Didn't Palmer use a bow and arrow on old Cecil?
> 
> GW


He used a crossbow and only wounded the lion. It was tracked for 40 hours and finished off with a rifle.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> The sights on sarcasm guns are tricky. Frequently the elevation is set way too high.


The 'joke' wasn't good enough to qualify as sarcasm. What it was, it was typical wide aperture political smearstuff. Racism is such a common tool in political smearstuff (I just came up with that term to thwart the censors) that it sails by the user as being SOP. Depending on the target, flavor-of-Christian (JFK), dilettante (Dubya) - whatever has a chance of hitting the target - get tossed in.

_otisroy_, you need to look at context. Smearstuff has the same effect as a fart in a crowded elevator - or, because this is a gunner forum - birdshot from a cylinder bore at long range.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

hillman said:


> The 'joke' wasn't good enough to qualify as sarcasm. What it was, it was typical wide aperture political smearstuff. Racism is such a common tool in political smearstuff (I just came up with that term to thwart the censors) that it sails by the user as being SOP. Depending on the target, flavor-of-Christian (JFK), dilettante (Dubya) - whatever has a chance of hitting the target - get tossed in.
> 
> _otisroy_, you need to look at context. Smearstuff has the same effect as a fart in a crowded elevator - or, because this is a gunner forum - birdshot from a cylinder bore at long range.


Thank you. You graphically, albeit unintentionally, proved my point.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> Thank you. You graphically, albeit unintentionally, proved my point.


Hah. Unintentionally you say.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am a mutt. That is a fact that I have to live with every day of my life. I see people out in public gesturing my way and speaking in hushed tones. I know what they're thinking, I try not to let on how much it hurts deep down.

As a young boy I remember my Dad telling me that I was as good as anyone else in the world even if I was different. I really didn't understand back then.

In the fullness of time I became a young man, joined the Air Force, and saw a lot of the world. Seeing how other cultures live and treat others gave me the will to proudly admit that I am not pure.
Mixed in with that Norwegian blood is 25% Swede. 

God it feels good to get that out!!!

GW

P.S. Sarcasm off.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I am a mutt. That is a fact that I have to live with every day of my life. I see people out in public gesturing my way and speaking in hushed tones. I know what they're thinking, I try not to let on how much it hurts deep down.
> 
> As a young boy I remember my Dad telling me that I was as good as anyone else in the world even if I was different. I really didn't understand back then.
> 
> ...


Hah. There is another reason Norway and Sweden are not one country, besides the mountain chain.

I am such a mostly Caucasian mutt that no bloodline predominates. When one of the sons of William I imported my ancestors to 'man the Marches', they were already several hundred years out of Germany and serfs in Flanders. In the next thousand years, a lot of stuff happened.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I am a mutt. That is a fact that I have to live with every day of my life. I see people out in public gesturing my way and speaking in hushed tones. I know what they're thinking, I try not to let on how much it hurts deep down.
> 
> As a young boy I remember my Dad telling me that I was as good as anyone else in the world even if I was different. I really didn't understand back then.
> 
> ...


 German/Welsh/Indian here.....now we have a pack of mutts!


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Man I am practically the damn European union.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

boatdoc173 said:


> seems like the forums ar e loaded with people who are just too damn serious to understand what a joke is(good or bad) and just let it lie if they do not like what was said . I recently quit another 1911 forum due to the # of numbnuts who are so narrow minded they take every comment and twist it--then barrage you with insults(like 5 year olds)--lif e is too short to deal with that kind of loser JMHO
> 
> ps to OP--very funny pic--


Thanks.


----------

